# ¿Existe algún reemplazo para el Flyback de un TV Daewoo, modelo FFA 93022L?



## Leoter (Mar 18, 2010)

_Hola buenas noches. me presento Soy leo y me dedico a la electronica. Ando necesitando ayuda, necesito averiguar un reemplazo para un FLYBACK DE UN TV 33" DAEWWO, el FLYBACK  es modelo: FFA 93022L. Desde ya se los agradeceria mucho. Abrazo_


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 18, 2010)

ojo con el doble post man te van a mandar a moderacion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2010)

. . . Claro y como vivis en tu casa nosotros vamos a usar la bola mágica para mandartelo a comprar a algun lado .

¿Nos podes decir en que pais y ciudad vivis ?


----------



## mcrven (Mar 19, 2010)

Leoter dijo:


> _Hola buenas noches. me presento Soy leo y me dedico a la electronica. Ando necesitando ayuda, necesito averiguar un reemplazo para un FLYBACK DE UN TV 33" DAEWWO, el FLYBACK  es modelo: FFA 93022L. Desde ya se los agradeceria mucho. Abrazo_



Visita http://www.hrdiemen.com

Suerte:


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 1, 2010)

existen muchos flyback que son compatibles no importa el numero lo ni la marca lo que importa es que hagas una nota de la leyenda que voltaje corresponde a cada pin del flyback y lo compares con otro que casi siempre los voltajes son los mismos lo que cambia es la ubicacion. para eso tiene que adaptarlo segun la pata que corresponta al voltaje requerido..


----------

